# What cable to use ?



## Partsman (May 12, 2012)

I've fitted a second 12 v socket to the otherSide of my van to take care of a low wattage tv. The cable I used is 1mm twin core household lighting wire but now I'm having second thoughts about it. Tv is working fine at the moment but would rather do it all again and have piece of mind. Anybody know if this cable is ok and if not what should I replace it with ?. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Partsman

You dont mention the wattage of your tv, this is important. It is also important to consider the run length of the wire you need to use. For 12v systems you can get a considerable voltage drop as power requirements go up and with longer runs.

I used a 2.5mm twin and earth mains cable for our 4.5 meter run...but if your tv only uses about 30w, 2 and 1/2 amps ish I would still not use anything as thin as 1mm wire. Wasted energy as heat will warm up your cables otherwise....go for a larger cable is my advice.

Regards

Antonia


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.solar-wind.co.uk/cable-sizing-DC-cables.html

This should help you


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

Something else to consider is that single strand domestic type cables should not be used in a motorhome.

Make sure that you use multi-stranded cable. This will be much less prone to failure due to fatigue caused by the vibrations in your MH.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Solid cored twin and earth as used on mains voltage fixed installations should not be used under any circumstances. 

Use only flexible cable rated for the intended use and always put a correctly rated fuse inline with the circuit.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*As above*

Hi,
The use of single strand cable is in contravention to the 16th ed wiring regs for caravans/motorhomes

quote

Wiring may be flexible or with at least seven strands in non-metallic conduit (wiring systems which will allow fire to spread along them must not be used) or sheathed flexible cables, with the smallest conductor being 1.5 mm2 in cross-sectional area.

Do not use domestic type twin+earth in motorhomes

Ray


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

When I said 2.5mm twin and earth was what I used...I did not use the earth and the wire was multi strand !

Antonia


----------



## Partsman (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies..have decided to redo the job using 2mm 25 amp multistrand auto cable ordered from a guy on ebay. would this be sufficient ?.


----------

